# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  paypal

## Gravedigger

Hi zusammen

bin mir grad am überlegen ob ich mir ein paypal konto machen soll. Was haltet ihr davon? Trau dem ganzen irgendwie noch nicht so ganz, drum möchte ich mal eure Meinungen und/oder Erfahrungen hören.

----------


## punkt

benutze ich sehr oft. wüßte nicht, was es zu bedenken gibt, zumindest als käufer ist das ganze sehr nützlich. kannst dein konto immer aufladen, oder per lastschrift abbuchen lassen. wenn ich zum beispiel bei bmo bestelle, zahle ich immer mit paypal, das spart ein oder zwei tage.

----------


## rembox

sehr zu empfehlen. besonders vorteilhaft bei auslandseinkäufen, da paypal auch währungsdifferenzen berücksichtigt.

----------


## georg

Als Käufer: Geht sehr schnell, du kannst rückbuchen lassen, kostet nichts.
Als Verläufer: Geht sehr schnell, aber unsicher, kostet viel. Käufer kann jederzeit rückbuchen, wenn du nicht ebay UND paypal Richtlinien befolgst, die sich teilweise widersprechen, hast du kein Anrecht auf Verkäuferschutz, dh. paypal findet IMMER einen Weg, dass du um dein Geld umfällst. Also der Käufer kann im Prinzip - wenn er weiß wie - machen was er will..

----------


## Gravedigger

super, danke euch. Werd mir in dem fall eins eröffnen.

----------


## smoe

sehr alt, aber ich grab mal aus..

hab eine frage zwecks ebay und paypal. geht um 2 plattenspieler aus england, also angeboten auf ebay.co.uk. typ schein seriös zu sein und bietet auch paypal als kaufoption an. hat mir auf anfrage einige gute fotos geschickt..blabla
sodala, bin ich nun damit abgesichtert wenn ich aus österreich von ebay uk kauf und mit paypal bezahle?! geht um 350 pfund warenwert plus 75 pfund versand (inkl. tracking und versicherung).. und das ist noch einiges güstiger als hierzulande, adapter für die stecker einbezogen..  :Wink: 

danke hoffentlich kann mir schnell wer helfen 

 :Smile:

----------


## ski-grexi

Paypal- ist auch nicht alles so toll wies scheint.
Hatte einen Konflikt mit Hibike, weil die mir nu einen Teil der Ware geschickt haben aber volle Versandkosten verrechnet haben und ich gemeint hab der Versand kostet so beinah mehr als das bißchen Ware die ich bekommen hab.
Das hab ich gemeldet und dann hat man eine gewisse Zeit bis man paypal einschaltet, zuvor ratet paypal einem das doch gütlich über ihre Seite mit dem Vertragsbrüchigen zu erledigen.
Ich habs versucht und als ich an dem Stichtag paypal einschalten will, ist es zu spät weil die sagen zwar:...blablabla..Zeit bis zum gennannten Tag x kann man den Fall erneut melden und paypal einschalten damit die das über die Bühne mit demjenigen bringen- aber was sie vorher nicht sagen:
Wenn die sagen z.B. "bis zum 11.11.2012 melden "- dann heißt das daß du dich bis zum 10.11.2012 melden mußt- tatsächlich, hab ich auch nicht geglaubt.
So haben die Affenärsche von Hibike das Lachen gehabt :-(
Also Achtung bei paypal, die versuchen sich auch mit allen Mitteln aus der Affäre zu ziehen.

----------


## ski-grexi

...ahja und so liest sich das dann:

Guten Tag, XXX!



Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bezüglich des Standes der Käuferbeschwerde mit der Bearbeitungsnummer PP-001-675-311-257.



Die angegebenen Versandinformationen des Verkäufers wurden verifiziert. Der Antrag auf Käuferschutz wurde zu seinen Gunsten geschlossen.  

Versuchen Sie bitte, die Angelegenheit hinsichtlich der Versandgebühren im Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer zu klären. Wir wissen aus Erfahrung, dass häufig Missverständnisse und Verständigungsprobleme zugrunde liegen, die sich mitunter durch einen Telefonanruf bereinigen lassen.

Sollten Ihre Bemühungen dennoch scheitern, steht es Ihnen natürlich frei, zivilrechtliche Schritte gegen Ihren Verkäufer einzuleiten.



Es tut mir leid, Ihnen keine andere Nachricht zukommen lassen zu können.



Falls Sie noch Fragen haben, helfen wir Ihnen jederzeit gerne weiter.



Viele Grüße,

Katja Bree

PayPal-Kundenservice



Copyright © 1999-2012 PayPal. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

PayPal (Europe) S.à r.l. & Cie, S.C.A.

Société en Commandite par Actions



Eingetragener Firmensitz: 22-24 Boulevard Royal,

5ème étage, L-2449 Luxembourg, RCS Luxembourg B 118 349


   ...auch nicht schlecht oder ;-)

----------


## georg

Paypal ist imho fürn Arsch. Auf Grund der Geschäftsbedingungen und des Datenschutzes hab ich mein Konto gelöscht.

----------


## stephan-

> sehr alt, aber ich grab mal aus..
> 
> hab eine frage zwecks ebay und paypal. geht um 2 plattenspieler aus england, also angeboten auf ebay.co.uk. typ schein seriös zu sein und bietet auch paypal als kaufoption an. hat mir auf anfrage einige gute fotos geschickt..blabla
> sodala, bin ich nun damit abgesichtert wenn ich aus österreich von ebay uk kauf und mit paypal bezahle?! geht um 350 pfund warenwert plus 75 pfund versand (inkl. tracking und versicherung).. und das ist noch einiges güstiger als hierzulande, adapter für die stecker einbezogen.. 
> 
> danke hoffentlich kann mir schnell wer helfen



Bin 2x beim Kauf aus England auf die Fresse geflogen, bei einem mal hat Paypal mir den Arsch gerettet, so dass ich mein gesamtes Geld wiederbekam und beim anderen Fail waren sie zumindest hilfreich als Druckmittel.
Auch wenn es für MICH extrem positiv war, kann ich aus der Erfahrung trotzdem nur bestätigen, dass das ein Verbrecherverein ist. Als Käufer gehts noch, da hast du viele Vorteile, aber zum Verkauf würd ich das nie und nimmer anbieten. Mal ganz abgesehen von den horrend lächerlichen Gebühren.
Für den Einkauf nutze ich es trotzdem regelmäßig, weils einfach schneller (und meist) bequemer ist.

Letztens wollte ich wiederum einen DHR Rahmen bei CRC kaufen und da ging Paypal einfach nicht. Die entscheiden das teils offenbar einfach nach Lust und Laune ob man nun damit zahlen "darf" oder nicht.

Für deinen Kauf würd ich schon sagen, tu es. Bist ja abgesichert und hast auf jedenfall mehr Möglichkeiten als der Verkäufer. Andernfalls würd ich mit Kram aus England.. naja, egal.

----------

